# Wet Girls



## DeepSpring (May 3, 2011)

Love to hear what you guys think! C&C much appreciated

1






2





3


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2011)

Interesting concept, #1/#3 don't do much for me but #2 holds my attention. The lighting is softer  and the subject is framed nicely.


----------



## DeepSpring (May 4, 2011)

Is there anything specific you think that I could have done to grab your attention better in the other 2?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 4, 2011)

DeepSpring said:


> Is there anything specific you think that I could have done to grab your attention better?


 
Yes, shoot better. Or should I say, pay attention to the details. If you are a pro, all details of the images should be intended and are part of the shoot. And they often kill a picture.

#1   The darkness of the background merging with that of her dress makes her look fat. The bottom half anyway. I would also have gotten rid of the jewelry. On the plus side, this is a pretty good example of how too much skin is not always bad.

#2   Too much skin. The shoulder and arm in the foreground take away from the face. What's the red (pink) on her breast? And this is not a flattering angle for her. We know from #1 that she does not have a fat face but, in this shot, it looks fat and she looks a bit chunky overall.  The positive, the rain is much better here.

#3    Get rid of the underwear along with the jewelry. They do nothing for the image. The chin and jaw lines are getting lost in the similar surrounding flesh tone.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2011)

#3 - too much contrast.  Blown out skin and deep black background - the dynamic range on this one is very small.

#2 - perfect.   I like it.

#1 - I like the cross-processed look, but it seems a little hot.  Large parts of her face and arm are completely blown out.


#2 is the only good one IMO.  1 & 3 have potential, but are ruined by PP or exposure issues.  (Not sure which it is - blown out in camera, or blown out in PP.)


----------

